# Проблема с Wifi Intel Centrino 2230

## BoneFeaR

Здравствуйте. Проблема с wifi после установки gentoo.

Сперва wifi не хотел работать при первоначальной настройке сети. Но, все-таки включил wifi с помощью wpa_supplicant (wpa_passphrase essid key > /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf | wpa_supplicant -B -Dwext -i wlp4s0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf )

Устанавливал ядро через genkernel. Вот ребут и.. нет wlp4s0. Только sit0 и lo. iwconfig команды нет, wpa_supplicant тоже. В ifconfig wlp4s0 нету. modprobe iwlwifi - пишет модуль не найден.

Решил накатать все с нуля. Изменил настройки ядра согласно : http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi ("Support for HT-PHY (high throughput) devices" не нашел ). Установил: emerge --ask linux-firmware .

Достаточно ли этого будет? Возможно ли как-то "подстраховаться"?

Спасибо за внимание.

----------

## Pinkbyte

Какой драйвер используется?

Вывод lspci -k(если Wi-Fi на PCI шине) и lsusb(если на USB). Также не помешает конфиг ядра(zcat /proc/config.gz) и опции его загрузки(cat /proc/cmdline)

----------

